# Help! What to breed, changes I should make, ect



## gosu-pk (Oct 2, 2006)

What are good fish to breed in a 30 gallon tank?
At the moment I have 4 african frogs, 3 blue gouramis, 1 black panda fish, 1 black ghost knife fish(RIP), 1 neon tetra(RIP), 1 rainbow gourami(RIP) 1 black algae eater pleco, a few silver guppies, 2 golden inca snails, and 3 live anacharis

Some fish Iam interested in but not sure if they will be hard to maintain(Temperature in tank? How many watts for the heater? What types of foods? ect):

-Angel fish
-Black and white plecos
-Colorful fish like neons, but my 1 and only neon tetra died, after it died I saw my blue gouramis biting on it =[

Can you guys give me some ideas on what kind of fish I should keep and to breed? I can make some changes in my tank if needed 

IE: 10 Neon tetras, 5 pecos, 5 snails, 10 frogs, ect


Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

are your familar with cichlids, if you are then there are some small one that could be bred in your 30 gallon, you could breed Convict Cichlids there are about the most prolific species of Cichlids IMO and there very easy to breed as i mentioned already. or you could go with live bearers such as guppies mollies swordtails


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What fish have you bred in the past? How long have you been keeping aquariums? How much do you want to invest? These are all question you need to ask yourself before deciding what fish to breed. Some fish are expensive and require much more care to breed. Bettas are expensive to breed and raise. Others need to be purchased in groups and allowed to pair off in 6 months to a year.


----------

